# Merrick Recall



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Merrick just announced that it is recalling Jr. Texas Taffy:

Recall News - Bloomberg


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Based on this, and other things I have read about Merrick recently, I won't be feeding anything by this company to Bailey again. 

Is it possible that other products of theirs may also have been contaminated by this? The day Bailey got sick, he had eaten Merrick canned food mixed with his normal Fromm kibble. He had the exact same symptoms described in this article. I really have NO idea what caused him to get sick as the vets were never able to diagnose (we considered everything from a foreign body obstruction to motility disorders to eating something bad to swallowing too big of a piece of his chewie, etc etc). His symptoms could mean any number of things, really...and I don't think I'll ever get a definite answer....but I will never be feeding any Merrick products again.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> Based on this, and other things I have read about Merrick recently, I won't be feeding anything by this company to Bailey again.
> 
> Is it possible that other products of theirs may also have been contaminated by this? The day Bailey got sick, he had eaten Merrick canned food mixed with his normal Fromm kibble. He had the exact same symptoms described in this article. I really have NO idea what caused him to get sick as the vets were never able to diagnose (we considered everything from a foreign body obstruction to motility disorders to eating something bad to swallowing too big of a piece of his chewie, etc etc). His symptoms could mean any number of things, really...and I don't think I'll ever get a definite answer....but I will never be feeding any Merrick products again.


Gosh Nida. I wonder if that could have been it. I think you should get in touch with Merrick's and let them know about Bailey...just in case. That's usually the way that they determine if there's a problem with a product...consumer feedback!! It's worth a shot. Scary. That's another reason why I home cook. I'm so anal about how I treat food for my family...I even wear food prep gloves so I don't cross contaminate. I feel safer with myself doing it but I know it isn't an option for so many people.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Gosh Nida. I wonder if that could have been it. I think you should get in touch with Merrick's and let them know about Bailey...just in case. That's usually the way that they determine if there's a problem with a product...consumer feedback!! It's worth a shot. Scary. That's another reason why I home cook. I'm so anal about how I treat food for my family...I even wear food prep gloves so I don't cross contaminate. I feel safer with myself doing it but I know it isn't an option for so many people.


Sue, I tried calling them now but they are only available during the week, so I'll call Monday. I'll call the store where I got the food from too.


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh no, I just bought a 15ib bag of Wilderness. Is anything else they make likely to be affected? Do they process foods and Treats in the same warehouse?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> Sue, I tried calling them now but they are only available during the week, so I'll call Monday. I'll call the store where I got the food from too.


I just called Merrick and they said that there is no chance that other products could have gotten contaminated because they make their treats and their food in different warehouses. Meat sources are different too, from what I understood. :huh: Just to be safe though, I am not feeding Merrick food to Bailey anymore. 

Sue, I'm with you....I'm moving closer and closer to homecooking each day. The only thing that holds me back is that I'm afraid I will miss something and he won't get all the nutrients that he needs. I'm reading up more on nutrition though, and homecooking...hoping to make the switch soon!


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the answer.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Nida, homecooking is the ONLY way I can be sure Kitzel get's his nutrients! I don't like not knowing what is in the other stuff, really.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I used to feed Vanilla Merrick canned but she would always have loose stools so I switched to canned Weruva and canned Nature's Instinct.
I also don not trust Merrick anymore.....too many recalled products.
Jenna


----------

